# Tomato food



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

What do you guys supplement your soil with after blooms have started to set? I planted them all in containers using time released rose/vegetable soil but would like to keep them as healthy as possible.

Also, a couple of the plants have vines growing right at the soil line so they stay kind of wet... should I prune those off to prevent disease?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes, prune those low branches, you won't lose any harvest. Miracle grow has a fertilizer just for tomatoes.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*TOMATO Prune*



activescrape said:


> Yes, prune those low branches, you won't lose any harvest. Miracle grow has a fertilizer just for tomatoes.


 X-2 on Prune...CVA34


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I put in a handfull of fertilizer into the tub that will contain my tomatoes prior to planting and mix it in big time. I have used 13-13-13 in the past few years. This year I have switched to 10-20-10 in hopes of growing more tomatoes instead of growing limbs and leaves.

I also use the miracle-gro every 2 to 3 weeks. One large spoon dissolved in a 1/2 gallon container and pour the whole thing into the tub around the roots.

I also have a small watering system on a timer that comes on every 2 days. This works great. The tubing is approx 1/4 inch in diameter and feeds a small nozzle that sprays just the root area of tomatoes. The tubes are daisy chained from tub to tub.

B.D


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm using Medina Hasta-Gro organic fertalizer about every 10 days,I added pelletized lime to ward off Blossom end rot, and the jungle growth potting mix I used also has a slow release fertalizer in it as well. Just started getting a lot of flowering. I've pruned my plants quite a bit removing the lower branches and some of the suckers if I caught them before they got too big. So far so good I just hope I don't get decimated with a bunch of disease and pest.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

I do the same as Kenner suggested. Medina is some great stuff and won't burn your plant like "could" happen with Miracle grow.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I keep it organic, so I start with the soil, I use containers for the tomaters, but I cut all my soils in half with my own compost. I have heard of guys using only compost on a large scale in the groupnd as well.

I do use a food, made by rabbit hill, its organic .... I just started feeding them, as I just got the fertilizer.

If you use a food with to much Nitrogen you will get big blooms and no fruit, so be careful of what you use.

And as said above, trim the low hanging branches to keep away the rot and fungus


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Kenner21 said:


> I'm using Medina Hasta-Gro organic fertalizer about every 10 days,I added pelletized lime to ward off Blossom end rot, and the jungle growth potting mix I used also has a slow release fertalizer in it as well. Just started getting a lot of flowering. I've pruned my plants quite a bit removing the lower branches and some of the suckers if I caught them before they got too big. So far so good I just hope I don't get decimated with a bunch of disease and pest.


Where do you find the lime pellets? Never seen them before and blossom end rot is one of my fears. Also, how much do you add per plant?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I found the Dolomitic lime pellet form at Home Depot garden section on a end cap. I've read pulverized is better beacause it leeches into the soil faster but I couldn't find any and didnt take the time pulverize what I had. I used two hand fulls on top of the potting mix then mixed it. I'll do that again in about 3 weeks. If I had the lime before I added potting mix to the containers I would have used 1 cup and mixed throughly. I'm using 15 gallon containers.


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

My co-op recommended some amonium sulfate to put on my onions to help them while they are bulbing. I put some on a few tomatoes and they are taking off for the sky. Is this good for them or just growing vines ? Anyone used this before ? PS. My onions are growing great guns on both ends.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

OK... I got the Medina Hasta Gro and it says to mix one ounce per gallon for soil treatments. How much of it should I use per container? I don't want to burn them. I have 2 plants per whiskey barrel. I also picked up some liquid seaweed to feed them weekly.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I've been using about half that strength,kind of making it up as I go. I figure with the slow release fertalizer in the potting mix I should be ok. I may increase the strength as the plants start to put on fruit. Everything I've read about hasta gro says it's pretty hard to burn your plants with it unless you do something really stupid. So I might be ok ...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Good deal... I already have about 2 dozen tomato's on the vines.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

then why am I telling you anything you have me beat by a few weeks , whatcha growing?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Kenner21 said:


> then why am I telling you anything you have me beat by a few weeks , whatcha growing?


I got Big Beef, Better Boy, Better Bush, Celebrity, Roma's and some Grapes. 12 vines in all.


----------

